# Digital Dimming Thermostat



## Simplydubs (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi team,

I suspect I made the same error as a number of newbies...

Whilst looking for a Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat, I accidentally ordered a switching model... Arghhhh! Not ideal for my ceramic.

So the question...

What is the best day/night digital dimming thermostat? Recommendations from users please. (Links and supplier suggestions welcome)

It’s for a small snake Viv - 3ft, with a 100W ceramic heater.

New Viv comes in 10 days.

Thanks
M


----------



## Simplydubs (Apr 2, 2019)

Meant to say... really keen on one with digital controls and display.

M


----------



## Potatatas (Oct 24, 2018)

I've just been looking for a thermostat with day/night settings and finding one in stock has been so hard! I wanted to get the Habistat with built in Night Eye but couldn't find dimming or pulse models in stock anywhere. Ended up ordering a MicroClimate OLED. No idea if it's any good myself but from reviews are positive


----------



## Simplydubs (Apr 2, 2019)

I’ve ended up going for MicroClimate Evo...

Easy to use, but far from cheap.

Will be interesting to see how it stacks up against the OLED.

Rgds,
Mark


----------

